# Best place online for grooming supplies? Need advice.



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

petedge.com has the best prices and best variety that I have found. Makes me wish I had a uS address. Shipping costs to Canada are horrific!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

KV Supply.com ......I've ordered from .


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Petedge.com is awesome but they dont carry Chris Christensen. For that I use cherrybrook.com


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thank you. I have a shopping cart started at PetEdge. This stuff is adding up. LOL. 

Aareau, sometimes those shipping charges, even within the US can make it almost the same as going to a local pet store. I checked PetSmart, but they didn't have the brand of clippers I was looking for plus no grooming tables. I like those fold up kind you can put away that are lighter weight. Now I just have to figure out what kind of shears to get. 

Thanks guys. Molly, I'll check out KV supply and see what I can find. Thanks for the idea.

Well, this is going to be interesting. I might mangle these poor dogs on my first try. Arrrggghhhh. Scary!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, the nice thing about petedge is, if you get put on their email list, you get all the special offers, and quite often their shipping within the US is free.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

My groomer said for me the best place is petedge.com as their prices are very reasonable.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Pet Edge then, it is! Specials are good. I'll get on their email list. Thanks Arreau. Do I need scissors yet or will the clippers do everything on my puppies?


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

I use several places Groomers Choice, Groomer's Mall, for supplements, etc. I use Cal Vet Supply great prices. Hope that helps you in your hunt for grooming supplies.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I think Groomers Choice has the best customer service, but PetEdge has a little more variety. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

It really depends on what you are looking for. I used to use PetEdgd but no more. They are replacing so many great products with their own & I am not a fan of their brand name.

Amazon
Pet Agree
Ryan's
CherryBrook
Groomers Mall
Davis
ScissorMall
Chris Christenson
My favorite is on FB at Barter Pet Groomers

Then there plenty of places that have their own brands
KAMISORI Shears
Kenchii Shears
Heritage Shears

Etc......


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thanks so much. You all have given me lots of great ideas. I can't wait to get a grooming table and tie these little rascals up. I hope they don't break their necks while learning to hold still. We'll just take one baby step at a time. Right now, they squirm around so much, it's easier just to air lift them while brushing but they won't learn that way...little monsters. lol.


----------



## les_garten (Jul 22, 2013)

I get stuff from these guys

Ryan's Pet Supplies


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> petedge.com has the best prices and best variety that I have found. Makes me wish I had a uS address. Shipping costs to Canada are horrific!


It can be done. We have a lot of family members living in Canada. They order items and have them shipped to our address and we have them ready to deliver to the nearest truck stop for pick up. Works well.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Why the mini Arco clippers? Those are very small. I would go with a pair of Mosers.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

This is a great thread. Lots of options here to choose from. Though I gotta say the Cherrybrook site kinda pissed me off. Can anyone see why from the attachment? Maybe I'm being overly sensitive.


----------

